# sealant for Hardieplank



## suobs (Apr 4, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a paintable sealant (by brand name) for the end edges where Hardie lap siding butts against wood?  Problem with OSI Quad is it takes 7 days to cure. I need something that will be ready to paint within at most a 5 day lift rental.

Frankly I'm having trouble translating this into what to buy:



For best results use an Elastomeric Joint Sealant complying with ASTM C920 Grade NS, Class 25 or higher or a Latex Joint Sealant complying with ASTM C834. Caulking/Sealant must be applied in accordance with the caulking/sealant manufacturer&#8217;s written instructions or ASTM C1193.


----------



## beachguy005 (Apr 4, 2014)

Get a good quality painters caulk.

Technical Bulletin
2400 Boston Street, Suite 200, Baltimore, Maryland 21224
Phone: 410-675-2100 or 800-543-3840
Revised: 10/27/10
DAP
®
ALEX
®
Painters Acrylic Latex Caulk

Paintable

Flexible

Easy Water Clean-Up

Indoor/Outdoor Use
Packaging:
10.1 fl. oz. (300 mL) cartridge
Color:
Brilliant White
UPC Number:
7079818609, 7079818618,
7079818670, 7079873630, 7079811540, 7079811542
Company Identification:
Manufacturer:
DAP Products Inc., 2400 Boston St., Ste. 200, Baltimore, Maryland 21224
Usage Information: Call 1-888-DAP-TIPS or visit dap.com & click on "Ask the Expert"
Order Information: 800-327-3339
Fax Number: 410-534-2650
Product Description:
DAP
®
ALEX
®
Painters Acrylic Latex Caulk
ensures a durable seal to prevent air and moisture from passing
through cracks and joints. It applies smoothly and easily and resists cracking and chalking. ALEX
®
Painters is
paintable with latex and oil based paints and can be used for both interior and exterior applications. It cleans up
easily with water, is low in odor and has a low VOC content.
Suggested Uses:
Ideal for caulking and sealing:

Window and door frames

Baseboards

Molding

Siding/trim

Corner joints
Adheres to:

Wood

Brick

Drywall

Metal

Painted surfaces

Most common building materials
Performance Characteristics:

Meets the performance requirements of ASTM C834 standard specification for latex sealants, grade
0°C, for extrudability, artificial weathering, extension-recovery, slump and tack-free time.

Resists cracking and chalking.

Tack-free in 30 minutes.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 4, 2014)

Beachguy's recommendation is very practical.  I would suggest a higher grade version which is elastomeric and cures overnight:

DAP Dynaflex 230 (comes in colors)

http://www.grainger.com/product/2KV...2KVG2&ef_id=Uz69tgAABUPdu77H:20140404144122:s


----------



## suobs (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes and I just noticed I pasted  paraphrased caulk specs. Hardie's actual statement includes the words "permanently flexible".


----------



## Admin (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 4, 2014)

suobs said:


> Yes and I just noticed I pasted  paraphrased caulk specs. Hardie's actual statement includes the words "permanently flexible".



Hence the term "elastomeric" ...


----------



## suobs (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for the help all. Much appreciated. The DAP Dynaflex 230 is readily available at Home Depot and looks like the perfect solution.


----------

